# uploading pictures



## Jacob554 (Mar 11, 2016)

I'm having trouble uploading pictures to New thread and my profile. I'm using my LG smartphone


----------



## seedycharacter (Mar 11, 2016)

I can't see pictures that people post. any Ideas?


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2016)

Jacob554 said:


> I'm having trouble uploading pictures to New thread and my profile. I'm using my LG smartphone


Smart phones are tricky some aren't working well
Click "upload a file" in the reply box 
A box will pop up "choose a file"
If nothing pops up click "close"
And repeat said steps up to three times
Eventually at choose a file you will get a pop up to upload your "photo library "

Please let me know if this works you can test it here


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2016)

seedycharacter said:


> I can't see pictures that people post. any Ideas?


Please do not hijack threads in support it can become confusing to the OP when you over step their thread as too much information is than posted 
Please create a new thread in support and I will respond there


----------



## seedycharacter (Mar 11, 2016)

ok, sorry - have been trying to figure out how to do that.


----------



## Jacob554 (Mar 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> Smart phones are tricky some aren't working well
> Click "upload a file" in the reply box
> A box will pop up "choose a file"
> If nothing pops up click "close"
> ...





sunni said:


> Smart phones are tricky some aren't working well
> Click "upload a file" in the reply box
> A box will pop up "choose a file"
> If nothing pops up click "close"
> ...


I did folow your steps. I see the upload file and as attempt to choose my file being in my documents (a picture) I select the picture and then it doesn't upload it after I select.


----------



## Jacob554 (Mar 11, 2016)

sunni said:


> Smart phones are tricky some aren't working well
> Click "upload a file" in the reply box
> A box will pop up "choose a file"
> If nothing pops up click "close"
> ...


I do see choose file.


----------



## sunni (Mar 11, 2016)

Jacob554 said:


> I do see choose file.





Jacob554 said:


> I did folow your steps. I see the upload file and as attempt to choose my file being in my documents (a picture) I select the picture and then it doesn't upload it after I select.


Is your wifi wonky ?


----------



## Jacob554 (Mar 13, 2016)

sunni said:


> Is your wifi wonky ?


Not to my knowledge. But I guess I wouldn't know. I never have trouble with online gaming or Netflix. I usually use my 3g on my phone though (LG L34C)


----------



## sunni (Mar 13, 2016)

Jacob554 said:


> Not to my knowledge. But I guess I wouldn't know. I never have trouble with online gaming or Netflix. I usually use my 3g on my phone though (LG L34C)


are you using a standard webpage for our website?
or are you using tapatalk, or the mobile app?
have you tried deleting all your history,cache and cookies and rebooting the phone?

i dont have this phone, so it'll take a bit to get this working for you , so if i go through moot questions bare with me.
phones are a pain in the butt to troubleshoot on here because theres hundreds.
in my experience though when someones picture just isnt uploading its due to wifi being shit. but if thats not the case here we'll have to go through someother options


----------



## Sneex (Feb 19, 2022)

sunni said:


> Smart phones are tricky some aren't working well
> Click "upload a file" in the reply box
> A box will pop up "choose a file"
> If nothing pops up click "close"
> ...


I'm having issues I was able to not long ago and now I can't trying to post pics before harvest please help


----------



## Sneex (Feb 19, 2022)

Go to my thread to help me please I explained all the steps I did there


----------



## sunni (Feb 20, 2022)

Sneex said:


> Go to my thread to help me please I explained all the steps I did there


im not sure maybe the photo is too big too many photos at once, you will have to play around with it 
the website doesnt directly tell me what your issue is when you upload with a specific device


----------



## Sneex (Mar 14, 2022)

Idk I was able to and now I can't weird as hell idk man ;( z


----------

